# Price for sqft, And what region you live in



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

john5mt said:


> 44 cents one color wall and ceiling sq ft
> 10 cents more for different ceiling color
> 5 cents more per additional color
> 60 bucks per int door
> ...


Thats interesting, is the remodel prices?
I have never had to bill like that. I have had to bid just on cost per door.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> Here is how it is for me. Small house 1600 heated plus 400 sqft garage.
> This size we do for 1.50 sqft


Supply the mat's? 1 coat primer, 2 coats paint on the walls? Then all the doors and trim?

How long does it take the two you to do a project like that?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Supply the mat's? 1 coat primer, 2 coats paint on the walls? Then all the doors and trim?
> 
> How long does it take the two you to do a project like that?


Yes we supply all material & with normal flat paint we normally give two coats on the walls, of course we are all about the job and do what ever it takes.

We can do 2 houses like that in 8 days, thats a 2 man crew. 
1st day putty and caulk both houses, that makes for a long day
2nd day spray ceilings and spray prime doors and jambs, brush prime windows, in both houses
3rd day sand all wood work, spray finish coat on doors and jambs, in both houses
4th day hang all doors in both houses. both ppl cut in a house then when done roll out the house with first coat paint.
5th day, sand walls then go through house with 300 watt bulb fixing all dings, scratches, and dents in sheetrock. spot prime where ever mudded. Then cut in house again roll out after cut in.
6th day do 4th day all over again, for the second house, minus hanging of doors.
7th day do 5th day again,for the second house
8th day run base boards (which go fast because they have been spray primed & been sprayed with finish, Just put a third coat on them to straighten out cut in lines and any splatters) do the treys in the master and great room.
straighten up house wait for final, so we can run the shoe mold and fix what ever has happened since we left. 
There used to be 3 of us and it made for shorter days. 
Well those are my trade secrets " all rights reserved"

If anyone has a way to shave some time, i would love to hear the suggestions.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

So basically you and your partner are making 1000.00 a week and putting 200.00 per week back into the company, while paying for paint, caulk out of pocket which makes your bring home about 600.00 per week. About right?

Can't help ya speed up but my crew of three can do the same in 5 days with a short Friday. Possibly look into two guns for your sprayer. Also, you actually signed up to repair sheetrock imperfections? Wow... at a buck fity you better get your own fatboy back in around here. However, that is exactly how we do it, same size house with a crew of 2 still shouldn't take 4 days though......


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> So basically you and your partner are making 1000.00 a week and putting 200.00 per week back into the company, while paying for paint, caulk out of pocket which makes your bring home about 600.00 per week. About right?
> 
> Can't help ya speed up but my crew of three can do the same in 5 days with a short Friday. Possibly look into two guns for your sprayer. Also, you actually signed up to repair sheetrock imperfections? Wow... at a buck fity you better get your own fatboy back in around here. However, that is exactly how we do it, same size house with a crew of 2 still shouldn't take 4 days though......


well the money is a little better than you figured. We use to do it in 6 days with a few less than half days when it was three of us. We also do not spray our walls i do not know if you do or not. As far as the sheetrock repair it is just easier that way. no waiting for anyone to show up, no lost days because we are waiting for someone else to do it. There are some short cuts i know we could do, such as spraying the walls for the first coat. 

Hey how do i add a quote under my stuff?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Naaa, we cut and roll all walls unless it's a blow and go. But what I was getting as is your insurance, cellphones, gas, paint, sundries, taxes, biz phone, advertising.... after all that by my calcs your only getting about 600 a week before your own income taxes. May be cool for you, if it is great! But for me, I can make that anywhere for flat 40 a week and no stress.  I understand the "skim your own" thing too, but it sorta opens you up for liabilities too.... now the walls are yours not the rockers. Just trying to help a bruther out here, please don't take offense.

Cut and paste.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> Naaa, we cut and roll all walls unless it's a blow and go. But what I was getting as is your insurance, cellphones, gas, paint, sundries, taxes, biz phone, advertising.... after all that by my calcs your only getting about 600 a week before your own income taxes. May be cool for you, if it is great! But for me, I can make that anywhere for flat 40 a week and no stress.  I understand the "skim your own" thing too, but it sorta opens you up for liabilities too.... now the walls are yours not the rockers. Just trying to help a bruther out here, please don't take offense.
> 
> Cut and paste.


Naa no offense taken. That is just on the cracker jack houses it comes out like that, if we couldnt do 2 a week (or there about) then there would'nt be any money in those little houses. We get into alot bigger houses which change the pay scale. If i was only earning 600 a week i would have to be someones employee as well, less headaches no overhead ect. ect.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Cool, then the only thing I could suggest is a dual gun setup on your sprayer and maybe talk to your super about spraying the trim before the trim guys install... makes things a little faster.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

1600 ft heated space + 400 ft garage x1.50 = 3000. 2 of these in 8 days. 6000 in 8 days for two man operation. Sounds interesting to me not knowing his operating expenses. Now just figuring one room, it would be low. but whole houses? Steady work? Hey if it works. Never figured one on floor square footage.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Depends on the contractor, some only pay for heated space, some pay for lentils, etc.... only thing about per footage is you have to MOVE.... or you will lose your shirt. You also have to leave enough draw in the job for final, so even if it is 3k if you pull out 2900 in draws and get stuck with one dude running touchups for 8 hours... your screwed.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> some only pay for heated space


That did cross my mind. I do not understand it. whether I could work that way would be dependent on how I priced it, maybe. Right now I feel if I paint it, I want paid.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, this thread helped me understand how expensive I am.

I'm at $4.0 a sq and up for around 2500 sq plus extras, but kitchen stains and lacquers and trim and doors usually go oil. 

Remodel is a whole different story. 

120 per door and casing
1.80 sq for walls and ceiling
1.40 to 3.00 lf trim depending on the color of the stain
1.50 lf for oil

Cabinets are extra
Special finishes are a LOT extra
Distressed finishes are a WHOLE LOT extra

In OK.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> Depends on the contractor, some only pay for heated space, some pay for lentils, etc.... only thing about per footage is you have to MOVE.... or you will lose your shirt. You also have to leave enough draw in the job for final, so even if it is 3k if you pull out 2900 in draws and get stuck with one dude running touchups for 8 hours... your screwed.


We get paid for the full sqft no out side except 3 metal doors, little house we draw it all, we have a good reputation of always showing up. so we come back for no money. Touch up in small house a breeze less picky. As i said before those little houses are the low end of what we do. And they 99% of time come in pairs.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Jonesey said:


> Well, this thread helped me understand how expensive I am.
> 
> I'm at $4.0 a sq and up for around 2500 sq plus extras, but kitchen stains and lacquers and trim and doors usually go oil.
> 
> ...


Wall and ceiling square footage?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Indeed, repaints are a different story... here's mine -

Ceilings .78 square foot
Walls .68 square foot one coat, each additional is half that.
Doors 50.00 painted, 100.00 unpainted.
Trim 1.20 linear.
Crown 2.25 linear.
Oil +.35.
Stain +.50.

Cabinets are extra
Special finishes are a LOT extra
Distressed finishes are a WHOLE LOT extra



Edit - Each additional means two coats is 1.02, three is 1.36....


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> Each additional means two coats is 1.02


I'm assuming that is with no primer?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

boman47k said:


> I'm assuming that is with no primer?



Each coat adds, including primer coat.


----------



## sttryffe (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Brushslingers! 

So for new construction....you measure by floor sq. footage......not wall right? And in terms of repaints....you measure by wall sq. footage? Could you elaborate please! I've just started on my own...and I'm trying to get a feel of pricing! Thanks!


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> Each coat adds, including primer coat.


I am new here, but what did you guys make last year? What did ya make in salary, or profit.

Do ya own your own home, health insurance, nice truck, etc....

$600 a week for all that work, what about health insurance for you and your partner?

A good mechanic painter makes 18-25 an hr working 40 a week.:w00t:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

THINKPAINTING said:


> I am new here, but what did you guys make last year? What did ya make in salary, or profit.
> 
> Do ya own your own home, health insurance, nice truck, etc....
> 
> ...


I think that that 600 a week thing was meant to be towards me. 
LOL i do a bit better than 6 bills a week.. hell i made more than that when i worked for someone else. As far as all that other info.. bit to personal for a forum:shifty: 
I have already been kicking myself for breaking down my time on those cracker jack houses. 
Get some HO thinking that sounds easy. Of course when a HO tries it, High dollar to fix!:clap:


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

Do you price kitchens and baths differently due to the amount of time it takes to cut around cabinets, tiles, ect??


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

lornmastro said:


> Do you price kitchens and baths differently due to the amount of time it takes to cut around cabinets, tiles, ect??


For me what i listed was all new construction. everything gets done before cabinets. 
When i do a repaint i charge by the job, and yes you add all that into consideration when you give the bid.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

trying to figure out a system to help me with my estimates, i've been doing mostly eyeball estimates..so if you don't mind... when you bid for repaints do you charge by the sq ft & linear ft or do you just eyeball it?? and if you charge by the sq ft does your wall square ft. price change for bathroom repaint and then another price per sq ft for kitchen repaints??


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

lornmastro said:


> trying to figure out a system to help me with my estimates, i've been doing mostly eyeball estimates..so if you don't mind... when you bid for repaints do you charge by the sq ft & linear ft or do you just eyeball it?? and if you charge by the sq ft does your wall square ft. price change for bathroom repaint and then another price per sq ft for kitchen repaints??


 
Alot of guys in here have repaints broke down to lft of trim, wall footage, and ceiling footage. When i give a bid on repaints i eyeball it by taking into acount how much trim, what shape the trim is in, and over all how much work the job intails. Every repaint is different. 
read through this thread again Brush Slinger breaks his down pretty good, you can go off that.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Ya I price new and repaints and commercial differently, and add dificulty... anything over 8 feet is additional, etc. It all breaks down to most peoples "per day per job" pricing cept... I know what I make to the penny every time. I was never good at the whole "will take one day" aspect. Course, I learned from blueprints.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> Ya I price new and repaints and commercial differently, and add dificulty... anything over 8 feet is additional, etc. It all breaks down to most peoples "per day per job" pricing cept... I know what I make to the penny every time. I was never good at the whole "will take one day" aspect. Course, I learned from blueprints.


Yeah i basically go the same route, except the blue print lol.. i estimate by the time, the amount of work, plus material & labor . 
By the way i have not gotten to look at that pullsheet you sent me. my ms office has wigged. I will let you know when i do.


----------



## lmcgrew79 (Apr 25, 2005)

I think i left a nice breakdown in another post a few months back about charging per sq ft and the amount of rooms a home has. Your not painting only the floors or ceilings so why use the floor sq ft pricing? If you was painting the exterior of a home, would you use the floor sq ft? Of course not you would figure the surface area that you would be painting so why in the world used the floor sq ft to paint the interior of the walls?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

lmcgrew79 said:


> I think i left a nice breakdown in another post a few months back about charging per sq ft and the amount of rooms a home has. Your not painting only the floors or ceilings so why use the floor sq ft pricing? If you was painting the exterior of a home, would you use the floor sq ft? Of course not you would figure the surface area that you would be painting so why in the world used the floor sq ft to paint the interior of the walls?


Cause some builders want it that way.  I price repaints and my own jobs, etc per wall footage. Builders however, have banks breathing down thier necks and have to stay within thier own budgets, which are normally priced per square footprint.


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

ive never worked for a builder,but i have a hard time grasping the $/sqft thing.i understand its easier for the builder, and you could make out on it on some jobs,but what if the drywall guys sucked and you have to clean up their work and other PITA stuff?do you give change orders or just eat it???


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

lol all new construction goes by the sqft, i even met a builder who subtacted the width of the brick.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

farrellpainting said:


> ive never worked for a builder,but i have a hard time grasping the $/sqft thing.i understand its easier for the builder, and you could make out on it on some jobs,but what if the drywall guys sucked and you have to clean up their work and other PITA stuff?do you give change orders or just eat it???


 
I was just rereading this post. Another consideration, of course, is how cut up the house might be when pricing by floor footage. More rooms = more walls = more footage, paint, time, etc..


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Exactly Boman, and is why we have a breakdown of tract homes vs high end.. the high end gets a better rate, but includes more work. Where I may do a small tract new for 1.65, I can also do a high end new for 5.25.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Well Boman those 1.65 houses are pretty much the same, only so many different floor plans. You get used to them, dejavu. One of our builders just told us a few weeks ago that he was going to build another 100 of these homes. The houses are a piece of cake all we have to do is put the icing on them.:thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Workaholic said:


> Well Boman those 1.65 houses are pretty much the same, only so many different floor plans. You get used to them, dejavu. One of our builders just told us a few weeks ago that he was going to build another 100 of these homes. The houses are a piece of cake all we have to do is put the icing on them.:thumbsup:


 
Heheh, I know you pretty well know what to expect, Sean. That statement was for the less experienced trying to get a handle on pricing. I was just kind of surprise that it was not mentioned. I'd hate for someone to price a 1600 sg house and it have 30 rooms. :sad:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Heheh, I know you pretty well know what to expect, Sean. That statement was for the less experienced trying to get a handle on pricing. I was just kind of surprise that it was not mentioned. I'd hate for someone to price a 1600 sg house and it have 30 rooms. :sad:


You are right about that, a floor plan like that would be on the other end of the scale. I was'nt speaking for me, i was just saying in general after you do a few you will see similar popular floor plans. The originality factor for new construction is pretty low. If i was building houses ( which is something i think about doing) i would put some character to it. Like instead of the same old plastic fogged bathroom window i would put a some stained glass in or what ever something that people fall for.
Edit: in all reality i do not even bid a house the builder gets it ready and after we start if there is something unusual we are asked how much we are going to charge. If it is in the usual catagory we are not even asked, just turn in a bill.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Sounds like a nice groove to be in. :thumbsup:


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Workaholic said:


> lol all new construction goes by the sqft, i even met a builder who subtacted the width of the brick.


Last year we painted 25 houses all above 5000 sq ft. One house is 18,000 sq ft. NEVER did I bid on the floor sq. ft of ANY house we did. Does the quality go up in these houses that you are painting, because I can't understand why your price scale has such a swing based on sq ft. What happens when your scale falls short by 100 ft and you can't raise your prices up to your next level because of that? I am sorry, but it makes no sense to me at all. The 18k house we did would amount to about $12 buck a sq ft in your case. I think I would have been laughed all the way back to the loony barn had I bidded it that way. Know your costs, production rates, overhead and needed profit, then compile your bid.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> Last year we painted 25 houses all above 5000 sq ft. One house is 18,000 sq ft. NEVER did I bid on the floor sq. ft of ANY house we did. Does the quality go up in these houses that you are painting, because I can't understand why your price scale has such a swing based on sq ft. What happens when your scale falls short by 100 ft and you can't raise your prices up to your next level because of that? I am sorry, but it makes no sense to me at all. The 18k house we did would amount to about $12 buck a sq ft in your case. I think I would have been laughed all the way back to the loony barn had I bidded it that way. Know your costs, production rates, overhead and needed profit, then compile your bid.


LoL why do you seem worked up over my payscale. 
Of course a 18k sqft home would have to be bidded diferently.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I work in the Louisville Kentucky and Southern Indiana area. Around here I've worked anywhere from 1.20-2.25 per square foot. If I'm down around the buck twenty-twenty five range you better believe the builders buying the paint. 

My best friend from high school recently built a five hundred thousand dollar home. For around here that's BIG time jack, I know down on the panhandle and out on the East Coast it's nothing. But his house is HEAVY on trim, eight foot doors, tall base, three piece crown setups, bookcases, a full custom built entertainment center, and many more extras I can't recall. His house is an upper crust/designer type home and it's 2700 square feet. His painter charged him 14,800.00 which comes out to 5.48/sq.ft. This house had 7-8 different wall colors and all the ceilings were typically painted two shades lighter than the wall color in each room. I was going to paint this house but my friend said his builder had his own painter. The house looks fantastic with the high gloss trim and eggshell walls. But with three-four guys working three to four full weeks and the material costs, I'm not sure the money is there in the end. To me, painting a new house like that would definitely make me proud of my work but having pride doesn't pay the bills. 

I try and stick with repaints where I get done sooner and get my money much quicker. With repaints there's usually no going back and touching up handprints from the plumber or electrician. That means alot when you're under a tight time frame too. I've got two new houses coming up in May and the builder wants high gloss on trim and eggshell on walls. The houses will be around 2600 square foot with lots of bells and whistles, I'm thinking of being around 2.75-3.00 per foot. Even at that price I really don't know if I'll come out where I need to be though.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Dorman Painting said:


> I work in the Louisville Kentucky and Southern Indiana area. Around here I've worked anywhere from 1.20-2.25 per square foot. If I'm down around the buck twenty-twenty five range you better believe the builders buying the paint.
> 
> My best friend from high school recently built a five hundred thousand dollar home. For around here that's BIG time jack, I know down on the panhandle and out on the East Coast it's nothing. But his house is HEAVY on trim, eight foot doors, tall base, three piece crown setups, bookcases, a full custom built entertainment center, and many more extras I can't recall. His house is an upper crust/designer type home and it's 2700 square feet. His painter charged him 14,800.00 which comes out to 5.48/sq.ft. This house had 7-8 different wall colors and all the ceilings were typically painted two shades lighter than the wall color in each room. I was going to paint this house but my friend said his builder had his own painter. The house looks fantastic with the high gloss trim and eggshell walls. But with three-four guys working three to four full weeks and the material costs, I'm not sure the money is there in the end. To me, painting a new house like that would definitely make me proud of my work but having pride doesn't pay the bills.
> 
> I try and stick with repaints where I get done sooner and get my money much quicker. With repaints there's usually no going back and touching up handprints from the plumber or electrician. That means alot when you're under a tight time frame too. I've got two new houses coming up in May and the builder wants high gloss on trim and eggshell on walls. The houses will be around 2600 square foot with lots of bells and whistles, I'm thinking of being around 2.75-3.00 per foot. Even at that price I really don't know if I'll come out where I need to be though.


For the high gloss are you going to be using oil?
Me and my partner for that size of sqft and extensive trim we should of been out that house in 8-9 days, 
We also would of charged a 150 dollars a color change after 3.
With extensive trim in a 2700 sqft would of been at 3.00- 3.25 a ft
The trick with new construction is production, you have to be able to blend production with quality. And yes touch ups can be a pain, if people like flooring guys are doing you wrong you must back charge them a time or two and they will start to be more careful.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

:w00t: Nothing worse then working for free the work never looks good you dont feel good and the h.o gets pissed off so if you you and your men arnt making good money dont dont do it I always go high but the trick is to call back the same night they call you and no matter how busy I'am I always go by the naxt day never lost one yet they are so suprised by my call and promt bid I've got them hooked BE CAUSE NO ONE has time for them but you 2000 sq ft 4700 and they buy the paint Elko NV and thats in the middle of no where


----------



## WALKBOARD (Apr 28, 2008)

I am in TN , I usually get 1.25- 1.85 sf (mats included) on repaints or remodles. eggshell is about .35 xtra . new construction is usually 2.25 - 2.80 depending on the frills. everything besides the ceiling , walls & basic trim is xtra charge. crown and medallions stain packages , fiberglass doors with gel stain are xtra charge. every customer is different and I put a lot of thought into my pricing and the means of the people that Iam bidding for.:jester:


----------



## kenscar (Mar 7, 2008)

Is that for floor square footage or surface area square footage?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

WALKBOARD said:


> I am in TN , I usually get 1.25- 1.85 sf (mats included) on repaints or remodles. eggshell is about .35 xtra . new construction is usually 2.25 - 2.80 depending on the frills. everything besides the ceiling , walls & basic trim is xtra charge. crown and medallions stain packages , fiberglass doors with gel stain are xtra charge. every customer is different and I put a lot of thought into my pricing and the means of the people that Iam bidding for.:jester:


What part of Tn.? NW Alabama here.


----------

